# Clint Eastwood's Son



## OldSkoolTarHeel (Nov 28, 2012)

So I was browsing the inter-webs this morning, and came across this picture of Scott Eastwood, the son of Clint Eastwood.

The point of the picture was to show that he looks just like his old man did back in the day. Here's the picture for your consideration:



Now, the very first thought was, WTF IS THIS GUY DOING WITH A BIC???

Don't you think the son of Clint Eastwood should know better???

On second thought, he does look just like him though.


----------



## Elonheater (Nov 6, 2014)

Pretty cool especially his Audemars Piguet. I suppose when you are Clint Eastwood's son you can pretty much get away with anything including lighting a cigar with a bic..... maybe his budget does not allow for a fancy lighter :rotfl:


----------



## wabashcr (Nov 26, 2014)

If a bic is good enough for Jorge Padron, it's damn sure good enough for Clint Eastwood's kid.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

I use a BIC and it lights cigars well enough to smoke. At least he has enough class to remove the band from his $500 Gurka so he won't appear a snob.

Yeah, he does look like his dad.


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

Old Smokey said:


> At least he has enough class to remove the band from his $500 Gurka...


You mean his MSRP $500.00 Gurka that is ON SALE NOW for $4.89/pc


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

wabashcr said:


> If a bic is good enough for Jorge Padron, it's damn sure good enough for Clint Eastwood's kid.


^ bingo!


----------



## Mr. Guy (Oct 31, 2014)

I'd be more worried about smoking with my shirt undone than using a Bic. But then again, I'm sure he lookd at his stomach and said, "I know what you're thinking. 'Did this stick drop ash at 1/2 inch, or 1?' Well to tell you the truth in all this excitement I kinda lost track myself. But being this is a 44 Ring Guage, rolled from the most powerful tobacco in the world and would blow your lunch clean out, you've gotta ask yourself one question: 'Do I feel lucky?' Well, do ya... punk?"


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

wabashcr said:


> If a bic is good enough for Jorge Padron, it's damn sure good enough for Clint Eastwood's kid.


:amen:


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 15, 2014)

Mr. Guy said:


> I'd be more worried about smoking with my shirt undone than using a Bic. But then again, I'm sure he lookd at his stomach and said, "I know what you're thinking. 'Did this stick drop ash at 1/2 inch, or 1?' Well to tell you the truth in all this excitement I kinda lost track myself. But being this is a 44 Ring Guage, rolled from the most powerful tobacco in the world and would blow your lunch clean out, you've gotta ask yourself one question: 'Do I feel lucky?' Well, do ya... punk?"


Now, that's funny right thar...ah don't keer who y'are...that's funny!


----------



## Ilroy (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm just curious why you were surfing the men's pictures in "Sexy singles near you..." :lol:


----------



## Foxycigar (Jan 10, 2015)

This thread has given me quite a laugh--what a lively community we are! Ha!

And now for what I actually want to post; I have used matches, zippos, long-neck butane lighters, bics, torches, and cedar splints. Of all of them, the most economical is the bic, the easiest is the matches, and the most convenient is a zippo. Now before you gasp at my using a zippo, I'd like to clarify that I use it simply because the pros outweigh the cons: 

Pros: easy to use, reliable, long-lasting, windproof, and classy

Cons: may impart a slight taste to the first ONE OR TWO puffs of a mild cigar. 

I believe firmly that the best way to light a cigar is whichever way works best for you! If a bic fits the bill, then who am I to judge? 

(End of needless rant ;p)


----------



## colavita22 (Jan 1, 2015)

Yea I'll use anything within arms reach that makes fire


----------



## TubaDawg (May 17, 2013)

Mr. Guy said:


> I'd be more worried about smoking with my shirt undone than using a Bic. But then again, I'm sure he lookd at his stomach and said, "I know what you're thinking. 'Did this stick drop ash at 1/2 inch, or 1?' Well to tell you the truth in all this excitement I kinda lost track myself. But being this is a 44 Ring Guage, rolled from the most powerful tobacco in the world and would blow your lunch clean out, you've gotta ask yourself one question: 'Do I feel lucky?' Well, do ya... punk?"


*AWESOME!!!*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Mr. Guy said:


> I'd be more worried about smoking with my shirt undone than using a Bic. But then again, I'm sure he lookd at his stomach and said, "I know what you're thinking. 'Did this stick drop ash at 1/2 inch, or 1?' Well to tell you the truth in all this excitement I kinda lost track myself. But being this is a 44 Ring Guage, rolled from the most powerful tobacco in the world and would blow your lunch clean out, you've gotta ask yourself one question: 'Do I feel lucky?' Well, do ya... punk?"


LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## MiamiRolled (Dec 14, 2008)

My gosh his cigar is really long - and such a bulbous cap on it.


----------



## Han Solo Cup (Mar 11, 2015)

Holy shizzer that dude looks just like his pop


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Bic's contain nothing but butane in them the same as any decent soft or jet flame lighter. The only issue with them other than style is that they are not designed to stay lit for extended periods of time so them can get hot enough to burn you and start melting itself.


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

Johnpaul said:


> Bic's contain nothing but butane in them the same as any decent soft or jet flame lighter. The only issue with them other than style is that they are not designed to stay lit for extended periods of time so them can get hot enough to burn you and start melting itself.


Sorry to be pedantic but Bics contain isobutane which has a lower vaporization temperature than standard n-butane which refillable lighters use.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Bizumpy said:


> Sorry to be pedantic but Bics contain isobutane which has a lower vaporization temperature than standard n-butane which refillable lighters use.


You are correct they contain a isomer of butane... http://media.lifeandhome.com/media/downloads/4884/42895538_MSDS.pdf

I think my point still stands though. I'm pretty sure it would be impossible to tell the difference between the two while lighting a cigar.


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

Johnpaul said:


> You are correct they contain a isomer of butane... http://media.lifeandhome.com/media/downloads/4884/42895538_MSDS.pdf
> 
> I think my point still stands though. I'm pretty sure it would be impossible to tell the difference between the two while lighting a cigar.


Unless you're in temps between approx 12 and 32 degrees F 

But otherwise I agree. I just like to set the facts straight because a lot of people think Bics are crap. They might be cheap but they're not crap, and in fact they use better butane than fancy refillable lighters since I know of no refilling canisters that contain isobutane. And I'm not sure refillable lighters could use isobutane anyway, since the pressure at normal temps would be higher than standard n-butane which they're designed for.

Looking at the charts, it appears that at 300 Kelvin (80 F), isobutane has a vaporization pressure of around 3.75 bar, whereas n-butane's is approx 2.4 bar. Meaning that if the lighter is in your pocket at, say, 80 degrees, the pressure within the lighter would be around 50% higher if it contained isobutane than if it contained normal n-butane.

Whether refillable lighters are designed and manufactured to withstand that extra pressure is anyone's guess. However, if you leave a refillable lighter filled with isobutane in a hot car, then things could get dicey.

http://encyclopedia.airliquide.com/...porPressureGraph/Isobutane_Vapor_Pressure.GIF

http://encyclopedia.airliquide.com/images_encyclopedie/VaporPressureGraph/Butane_Vapor_Pressure.GIF

(A vapor pressure of at least 1 bar is necessary for the lighter to work at all at sea level, since if it's below that the pressure of the atmosphere itself will keep the gas in the lighter.)


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

Johnpaul said:


> Bic's contain nothing but butane in them the same as any decent soft or jet flame lighter. The only issue with them other than style is that they are not designed to stay lit for extended periods of time so them can get hot enough to burn you and start melting itself.


True story, I once saw an ex keep a Bic lit long enough that the head just slid right off...it had melted internally. I don't remember why she kept it lit that long (maybe just bored or something), but I do remember when she extinguished it and tapped the head with her finger, the metal head just slid sideways and fell off, and we were all kind of shocked.


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

Elonheater said:


> Pretty cool especially his Audemars Piguet.


Meh I don't care for the whole huge watch craze. Looks ridiculous on normal sized wrists.


----------

